# Mint condition



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm generally cautious with expanding my EO collection. (I know I can't use up even 10 mL bottles, but neither am I particularly experienced in letting things go and dispose of expired oils.)

Mint.

Currently I'm in the condition of danger to binge-buy as many mint EOs as are accessible to me, and then end up needing psychological support. For some reason I still ask the plenum beforehand, for you for experiences and opinions (though not sure if this will be any good, lol).

I have only a slight idea how huge the variety of species/subspecies/cultivars, geographical origin, chemotypes, wild types, hybrids, fractions/isolates etc. really is. I'll try my best anyway:

Mentha piperita (peppermint)
Mentha spicata (spearmint)
Mentha arvensis (corn mint)
Mentha suaveloens (apple mint)
Mentha aquatica v. citrata (bergamot mint). The only one I have, and it does hardly smell like mint at all. I love it partly because it serves as a good example of non-mintiness, i. e. reminds us to not prejudge a family by its surname.
Mentha pulegium (pennyroyal). Toxicity caution sign!
Mentha × gracilis (scotch spearmint), allegedly with some heart-note qualities.
Nepeta cataria/nepetella (catnip)
Lippia turbinata (poleo)
Hyptis crenata (Brazilian mint)
Purified menthol. As far as I have understood, it is a very widespread practice that menthol is sequestered from mint EOs (particularly peppermint), by fractional crystallisation. So, most of the mint EOs aren't in their original composition any more. One can buy dementholized peppermint oil in any pharmacy/drugstore, at prices that appear incredible compared to reputable EO sources. I can't judge if these oils as “good enough” and for which use cases. With only (part of the) menthol removed, they should have enough of the other complicated minty goodies still in them. And there is always the option to get some pure menthol and “spice up” things by “white chemistry”.
Am I on the way to become a mint snob? I'm seriously hoping so! Let's share our enthusiasm, preferences, and experiences! Which one keeps up well in soap, with or without tingling, or sticking to the skin? Which is good for respiratory conditions? Which makes a tasty herbal infusion? Which reminds you too much of toothpaste to use it in a serious context? Which one you must not miss as fresh herb?


----------



## Tara_H (Oct 29, 2021)

As a fresh herb, I know very little about basil mint other than it tastes/smells like basil, but grows like mint, which is a blessing to me since basil is too delicate to grow here.
EO wise I've only got peppermint, for toothpaste and because it's handy to slow trace in a pinch.


----------



## Zing (Oct 31, 2021)

Um, evidently I'm a "plenum".... so I'll weigh in.  [God bless you, @ResolvableOwl , for constantly expanding my vocabulary -- and I'm an English speaker!!]

I really like peppermint first distilled essential oil but it is the only scent I use at the "light" recommended rate from eocalc.com -- because of, you know, tingling in, er, all the places.

Years ago I was excited to get peppermint second distilled essential oil and spearmint essential oil but I just cannot use them.  It's jarring to me because I think of it as a "taste" (gum and toothpaste) and not a "scent" -- not sure it that makes any sense.  

Anyway, scent preference is so idiosyncratic.  If you are offered a good price, then, I say, binge away!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 31, 2021)

I've only used peppermint and spearmint, and now I feel boring . Of the two I love peppermint and spearmint is too much like gum. But, spearmint is very strong and a very little bit can sweeten a blend or FO that needs 'something'. When I work through what I have, I probably won't buy more.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 31, 2021)

I like and use peppermint and spearmint in eo blends, but that’s the extent of it for me.  I just checked and can still smell peppermint in a soap I made in mid-May and spearmint lasts longer for me, but I don’t count on any eos to hang around longer than a year.  eocalc recently lowered the % spearmint in the blend Calm because IFRA lowered the safe usage guidelines.  I haven’t tried the new blend, but the old one was a favorite.  I hope you will try all of the mints and report back!


----------



## glendam (Nov 1, 2021)

I have used peppermint 2x EO (second distillation) in cold process soap, and I liked it a lot.  It did fade a year later (kept unpacked, on open shelf).  I have also bought peppermint Japanese eo, which according to NDA its botanical name is _Mentha arvensis.  _This one is supposed to be "softer" or lighter, and therefore better suited for diffusers or other uses where that might be preferred.
I used spearmint EO in hot process soap, and after two years, I found a remaining bar of it.  (Kept in same conditions as above).  I used it in the shower, and to my surprise the smell was still there (so, gone from outside layer, but still inside).  I have bought the menthol crystals too (For roll on type of applications, melted in pure grain alcohol and blended with other EO's (to clear sinuses and such, personal use only)
I think it is too late to think you are in danger of becoming a mint snob, that boat sailed already!


----------



## lsg (Nov 1, 2021)

Peppermint and spearmint are the only mints that I use.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 1, 2021)

Zing said:


> peppermint second distilled essential oil


First/second distilled EOs – patchouli and ylang-ylang, yes. But mint?  The more you know!



Mobjack Bay said:


> I hope you will try all of the mints and report back!


I'll do my very best. In fact, quite a few moons ago already, I might have subconsciously taken the herbs part of the ”Aromatherapy, Herbs & Essential Oils” subforum title serious, and ordered some mint from Paraguay, where it is a traditional addition to UNESCO-sanctified mate/herbal infusion (sadly, they've just called it “Mentha sp.” without botanical clarification). Sipping through domestically available mint teas since years (with low intensity), I haven't found “my” weed yet.



lsg said:


> Peppermint and spearmint are the only mints that I use.


That's already complicated enough .


----------



## SirSoapsAlot (Nov 23, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> eocalc recently lowered the % spearmint in the blend Calm because IFRA lowered the safe usage guidelines.  I haven’t tried the new blend, but the old one was a favorite.  I hope you will try all of the mints and report back!


I noticed it was lowered as well.  You can barely use spearmint at all and I prefer it to peppermint which psychologically reads more medicine to me personally.    After reading this Pubmed, I am not sure why it was lowered given that they said the risk for skin irritation was low and they also studied respiratory, genotoxicity, etc. and didn't conclude it to be detrimental, but this chemical, Carvone, was listed as the reason the numbers were lowered.  I didn't want to deep dive any further, but it would be nice if they explained why they chose to lower it besides just listing this chemical comp.  Carvone


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Dec 10, 2021)

_It Has Begun!_

(accidentally shot in front of my vintage HiFi speakers – bonus for the Braun fans around here! They not only served well the stick blender conoisseurs, but also audiophiles.)


----------



## JillGat (Dec 11, 2021)

SirSoapsAlot said:


> I noticed it was lowered as well.  You can barely use spearmint at all and I prefer it to peppermint which psychologically reads more medicine to me personally.    After reading this Pubmed, I am not sure why it was lowered given that they said the risk for skin irritation was low and they also studied respiratory, genotoxicity, etc. and didn't conclude it to be detrimental, but this chemical, Carvone, was listed as the reason the numbers were lowered.  I didn't want to deep dive any further, but it would be nice if they explained why they chose to lower it besides just listing this chemical comp.  Carvone



I recently smelled a soap scented with lemongrass and spearment and it was amazingly good.  I am going to try to dupe it, but I don't know what percentages to use.  Especially as EOCALC doesn't give ANY safe rate for spearment!  Any suggestions?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Dec 11, 2021)

0.2% maximum in bar soap (category 9) per IFRA amendment 49. Actually, eocalc _does_ give you usage rates, but they are very quickly off the charts after the recent rate changes with IFRA-49.
See also the thread IFRA-49 regulations


----------



## lucycat (Dec 12, 2021)

I love mint soaps of all kinds and have always used peppermint, spearmint and recently cornmint.  I am a little stunned at how low the spearmint level is under IFRA-49 and really haven't decided what/how I will change in the future.   I have always been more concerned with Peppermint because of the tingling and considered spearmint the safer choice!   I also really like spearmint for sweetening a blend, especially with rosemary.    I think spearmint fades faster than peppermint and have never used spearmint much as the only mint in a blend.  

My lemongrass - mint blend was used at .7 oz ppo and was 15% cedarwood virginia, 34% lemongrass, 27% peppermint and 23% spearmint.  Way outside the IFRA-49 spearmint limits.  I called this blend Grassland and the mint does seem to equal the scent of the lemongrass/cedar.  It would still be nice with a lower proportion of mint if you wanted a more subtle mint.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jan 9, 2022)

My minty collection just grew by three items: the EOs of Mentha pulegium (pennyroyal) EO, and a cute tiny 1ml vial of Nepeta cataria (catnip). And then, an impulse purchase, seeds for Agastache rugosa (Korean mint) – that will however have to wait a month or two, until it makes sense to germinate them in the mini greenhouse (they probably have to share with ordinary hyssop, cinnamon basil, and two cultivars of chili peppers).

In slightly related news, I made a no less jumbled EO blend some two weeks ago (spearmint, elemi, hyssop, vetiver), and it totally bugs me out. For the first few days, spearmint overpowered everything else. Then it entirely disappeared, leaving the field to vetiver and elemi. Now it reappears, almost like the memory of a spent chewing gum. Much more pleasant and balanced than initially! But I just don't understand what's going on there, i. e. when to rely on the scent and when not.


----------



## violets2217 (Jan 9, 2022)

I don’t remember seeing this when you first posted, and I know this is NoT a mint, but have you tried Eucalyptus? I’ve always made a soap with lavender, eucalyptus and tea tree FO. It is such a energetic fragrance. And recently tried a Eucalyptus and mint (I suspect peppermint) FO. Smells wonderful and also very eye opening! And I’d probably eventually try that blend with EO’s. I always have eucalyptus EO on hand because we diffuse it constantly when all the kids asthmas flares up. Anyways, just curious because you were asking about breathing ailments.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jan 9, 2022)

I know very well about eucalyptus. A friend of mine even cultivates eucalyptus as an indoor plant, and I had a hard time to avoid getting some of his seedlings (we developed eucalyptus-seasoned waffles to make use of his foliage, but not starting to rave about it now!) … saving this for another thread


----------



## JillGat (Jan 9, 2022)

lucycat said:


> My lemongrass - mint blend was used at .7 oz ppo and was 15% cedarwood virginia, 34% lemongrass, 27% peppermint and 23% spearmint.  Way outside the IFRA-49 spearmint limits.  I called this blend Grassland and the mint does seem to equal the scent of the lemongrass/cedar.  It would still be nice with a lower proportion of mint if you wanted a more subtle mint.



That's a great sounding blend.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jan 14, 2022)

Four minty EOs, challenged to prove their qualities in single-EO soaps:





						CO76, CO92, MCT: Lauric Oil Comparison
					

I've gone crazy and ordered hydrogenated coconut oil (“CO92”), which is about to arrive soon. Not sure if I'll notice any difference to regular/virgin coconut oil (“CO76”) when it comes to soapmaking. There wasn't much to talk about with palm kernel oil, babaçu, or murumuru either (except the...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



(I hope that the different oil blend/FA profiles don't mess up the significance of this comparison.)


----------

